# Pinstriping Stuff



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok, I'll start with saying I know that there is another topic for this, but the person who created that topic can't seem to handle my asking questions and all shit giving can be routed to 61 Impala on 3.

That being said, the posts I had made on there got deleted and now I am again, without information. 

As it stands I have some of the random supplies needed laying around the shop I work at, and I have an idea of what I need to start off, but I'm always looking for suggestions and ways to improve. I'll also be starting to do leafing as well (and if you read the other topic starter talking about that it was someone else responding to my post on there).

So, sorry for the second topic, just looking for ideas and opinions and whatnot.

:cheesy:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have 2 cans of the one shot paint, and a few other random supplies on the way. 


Any suggestions for where to start with leafing supplies?


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Everything should show up Saturday. 


Requests for practice designs?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

pinstriping
1 mack or excaliber pinstriping dagger brush,unless u plan on scrolling, then get a swirly q or a wizards vortex.
2 small cans of 1 shot paint colors that u wanna work with
1 shot reducer
small bottle of brush perservative
small solvent proof mixing cups
a medium metal sign blank
a old magazine to pallet
and a small bag of small popsicle sticks for mixing.


gold leafing
roll of 1/2 inch blue or gren tape
luco or 1 shot gold size
1 brush for applyin the size
la dore gold leaf sheets
cotton balls or make up brush
velvet doll
clear 

both of these are easy to do, for me the leafing is a lil harder to do, maybe because i haven't really focused on it ,but with a lil practice and patience you can be stripin in no time, check out soem vids from air brush action they have a few vids on scrolling and pinstriping.

as far as designs ,just start with a center piece and go from their. their ain't really any short cuts,once u get your brush control and paint flow, you can pretty much do what ever.

if your serious, pick up soem books or vids on it,check out coast air brush 
http://www.coastairbrush.com/categories.asp?cat=21

http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=113


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ya, I think you responded on the other thread too. I really appreciate the second response. But ya, I'll be looking into the books and videos once I get a little more free time. My goal is to be able to stripe, leaf, and airbrush eventually. 

Thanks again man


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Recommendations for brushes?

Brand, size, etc.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 19 2009, 08:21 AM~13932120
> *Recommendations for brushes?
> 
> Brand, size, etc.
> *


i have a kafka brush, i thinkit's a #3. i found that your local art store has leaf sheets, and flakes sometimes also. i also just recently purchased a pounce pad and three pounce wheels along with powder all from coastairbrush.com (tcp global). i have not tried my mack 00 brush yet. hope this helps!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@May 20 2009, 06:22 PM~13950103
> *i have a kafka brush, i thinkit's a #3. i found that your local art store has leaf sheets, and flakes sometimes also. i also just recently purchased a pounce pad and three pounce wheels along with powder all from coastairbrush.com (tcp global). i have not tried my mack 00 brush yet. hope this helps!
> *


It should. I finally got my stuff in the mail yesterday and sat down and watched the instructional video today (which I actually found rather interesting) and now hopefully will get to mess with what I have tomorrow. I know I have a Mack 00, 0, and 1 brush, and 2 cans of paint. And the boyfriend went out to get the reducer and picked me up a small leafing kit cuz I had to go to work and couldn't go myself. So I'll try to start playing around tomorrow and put up pics of anything I manage to be able to do.

Thanks again


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 19 2009, 11:21 AM~13932120
> *Recommendations for brushes?
> 
> Brand, size, etc.
> *



mr.j's x-caliber 0 00 000 :biggrin: and mack blue wraps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

First time sitting down and giving it a shot


























And when I got tired of concentrating and just started fucking around


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Now what's the smallest brush I can get? My boyfriend has a phone that he and his ex stole from her college that I suggested be used for kindling but he suggested I practice striping on instead, so I was thinking about it and was trying to find out if there were a smaller brush than 00. Just because I know the lines I was laying down on the side of the fridge are too thick for a phone. 

But also maybe just more practicing is required to get thinner lines?


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Second time trying. Not too shabby I don't think.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

The thing with striping that kills me is the same thing hand drafting does, line weight. Just need to keep practicing practicing practicing


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 8 2009, 05:56 PM~14130297
> *The thing with striping that kills me is the same thing hand drafting does, line weight.  Just need to keep practicing practicing practicing
> *


 what u know bout that.. :cheesy: 






seems like you need to practice more on the basics instead of patterns/designs all one at a time.

when using your brush try to only do long straight lines "no fancy stuff" and add the weight by pressing or puling away from your canvas. and try doing "O's" so you can get the feel for curves and when to le off etc etc..

pencil out designs first so you can picture them and see it drawn without the pressure of using your paint and brush....


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 12 2009, 02:08 PM~13864339
> *Ok, I'll start with saying I know that there is another topic for this, but the person who created that topic can't seem to handle my asking questions and all shit giving can be routed to 61 Impala on 3.
> 
> That being said, the posts I had made on there got deleted and now I am again, without information.
> ...


tommy from cincinatti westside cc is a douchebag peice of shit motherfucker 4 door impala building dicksucker 

i would suggest reporting him to layitlow as he has been warned several times to NOT edit or delete post's


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 8 2009, 07:12 PM~14130476
> *what u know bout that..  :cheesy:
> seems like you need to practice more on the basics instead of patterns/designs all one at a time.
> 
> ...


I go to school for interior design, so I have to be able to draft floor plans by hand as well as on the computer but it's a whole hell of a lot easier to control a pencil than a paint brush.

The problem that I have is that I have a hard time sitting down and doing straight lines and not trying fancy stuff, because I'm a stubborn ass, lol. The 'fancier' stuff I've been trying is more just me seeing if I can do it yet. 

I've been meaning to find a grease pencil so I can actually pencil the designs out first because I know that will make it much easier for myself, I just haven't gotten to the art store yet.

I know I'm a long way from fantabulous, but I think I'll get there eventually


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 8 2009, 07:14 PM~14130501
> *tommy from cincinatti  westside cc is a douchebag peice of shit motherfucker  4 door impala building dicksucker
> 
> i would suggest reporting him to layitlow as he has been warned several times to NOT edit or delete post's
> *


Well this is the person that ValiantGurl64 keeps reporting me to for bogus stuff, so when he asked me if I could please not write in any of her stuff anymore even tho he didn't see anything wrong with the posts I made in the pinstriping topic she started, I told him that I would have to start a new topic and he can field any shit for it. He said that was cool. 

It sounds like there's something a bit more personal going on there so if you really feel he should be reported, feel free to do the reporting, but I prefer to stay out of these things if I can


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 8 2009, 06:22 PM~14130585
> *I go to school for interior design, so I have to be able to draft floor plans by hand as well as on the computer but it's a whole hell of a lot easier to control a pencil than a paint brush.
> 
> The problem that I have is that I have a hard time sitting down and doing straight lines and not trying fancy stuff, because I'm a stubborn ass, lol.  The 'fancier' stuff I've been trying is more just me seeing if I can do it yet.
> ...



ah, i find it easier on the comp than pencil, but much more fun on paper or other medias..


you need to figure out the flow of the brush first. its harder to do 2 things at once, brushing and then lay out designs etc. 

not that its not good just that i see where your having trouble with. i have tried it as well and had the same issues i ended up drawing shit and not pnstripping. but keep at it and you will see it develop thats for sure

you will only get better not worse


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 8 2009, 11:37 PM~14133928
> *ah, i find it easier on the comp than pencil, but much more fun on paper or other medias..
> you need to figure out the flow of the brush first. its harder to do 2 things at once, brushing and then lay out designs etc.
> 
> ...


I find it to be much easier on the computer than with a pencil as well but it's always nice to at least be able to say that you can do it with a pencil :cheesy:

I know what I'm having problems with and I do agree that I still need a lot of practice.


But I'll get there eventually :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

HE IS MOST DEFINATELY RIGHT ABOUT DRAWING. IT'S HOW I PLAN MY DESIGNS.

WILL BE STRIPING THIS SOON. WITH LEAFING ALSO.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Jun 9 2009, 06:27 PM~14142158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So then how would you go about transferring this onto the surface to be striped


And where in there are you putting the leafing? I'm very interested to see how this comes out. It looks great already


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 9 2009, 05:43 PM~14142294
> *So then how would you go about transferring this onto the surface to be striped
> And where in there are you putting the leafing? I'm very interested to see how this comes out.  It looks great already
> *


you have to draw it (pinstripe) it with brush free hand . non of that tracing lines nonsense. just give it a go 


or if you must draw something large, a design per say on a sheet of paper with pencil only then trave that with the brush but that will not help you when doing a real peice more of like help you in hand/brush control


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

there are a few techniques for transfering a design to the surface. But, that would mostly be used as a way to duplicate the same design on the other side of a car. I've tried to draw out designs and I always end up freehanding anyway.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 9 2009, 04:43 PM~14142294
> *So then how would you go about transferring this onto the surface to be striped
> And where in there are you putting the leafing? I'm very interested to see how this comes out.  It looks great already
> *


THANK YOU!! I CAN STRIPE WITH NO PROBLEM, BUT SINCE I DON'T HAVE MY "STYLE" AS I WANT IT, I HAVE TO MAKE MY OWN DESIGNS FROM WHAT I SEE. I'VE ALWAYS BEEN OK WITH THAT PART. THE LEAFING GOES IN THE DARK AREAS. I WOULDN'T TRANSFER IT, I WOULD JUST PLACE IT NEXT TO THE PANEL I WAS STRIPING AND JUST LAY IT OUT. STILL TRYING TO PICK OUT SOME COLORS FOR IT. I'M BUSY BUILDING A CAR, SO I DON'T DO THIS EVERY DAY, JUST THOUGHT I'D CONTRIBUTE TO YOUR TOPIC. 

AS FAR AS TRANSFERRING THE DESIGN, I USE A POUNCE WHEEL AND A POUNCE PAD, BUT THAT'S JUST ME OR DRAW WITH A STABILO PENCIL.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like I'll just be working harder at freehanding things. The other downside to being used to hand drafting is that I can also use a straightedge there whenever I want, here not so much, lol.

Hopefully I'll be able to sit down this weekend and work on it some more.


Thanks to everyone for their advice so far, I appreciate any input


----------



## slugo (Mar 30, 2007)

u need to concentrate on doing the basic strokes well before u start to worry about designs.there is a dvd out by wizard that teaches u these basic strokes.it looks like your not swirling your brush in the turns causing thick /thin line consistancy-hope this helps


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slugo_@Jun 10 2009, 08:25 AM~14147891
> *u need to concentrate on doing the basic strokes well before u start to worry about designs.there is a dvd out by wizard that teaches u these basic strokes.it looks like your not swirling your brush in the turns causing thick /thin line consistancy-hope this helps
> *


I have one of the instructional dvd's, and I am swirling the brush but my fingers will slip or something like that, I know that's why those parts are thick. I tend to learn better by doing something like trying a design over and over again until I can get it because the way my mind works is I nail something down better if I can grasp what makes it a part of the bigger picture if that makes sense.

I know I'm not great by any means, but I'm working on it


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

find some Saral transfer paper. google it.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

I just walk up to the car and go to town.....I mark a center line and from there its free hand / free mind.

But I can see that....having a little notebook of designs you could reference....certain designs flow better with certain cars


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper+Jun 10 2009, 08:47 AM~14148000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to be that good someday


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 10 2009, 08:29 AM~14148290
> *This could come in
> I hope to be that good someday
> *




me too


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I got a "How to pinstripe" book written by Alan Johnson.. I thought it was excellent for beggining stiping.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jun 10 2009, 11:16 PM~14157080
> *I got a "How to pinstripe" book written by Alan Johnson.. I thought it was excellent for beggining stiping.
> *




Is that the one, where every chapter is a different artist?


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

No, the whole book is by Alan Johnson an old school hot rod striper. He does use a few other artists as examples and talks about their styles. But it's pretty much just him explaining the basics. He has a very down to earth common sense way of teaching. I really liked the and still reffer back to it.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

I actually found a how to pinstripe book and another book on pinstriping at the book store the other day and picked them up. I figure at the very least I can get some inspiration from it, lol


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

what are you guys using to clean your brushes?


also what type of paint not brand


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 13 2009, 06:21 PM~14181689
> *what are you guys using to clean your brushes?
> also what type of paint  not brand
> *




1 shot is enamel


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been using the 1 shot reducer to clean my brushes. But I think I kind of suck at it tho  



lol


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Im also new to striping, when Im done striping with a particular brush. I just use a close pin and let the bristles soak in the thinner for a 1/2 hr. I then begin to clean my brush....leaving the brush soaking in the jar of thinner allows a majority of the paint to sink to the bottom of the jar making cleaning the brush a lot easier.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Just some tips I know times r hard right now and $$$$ is tight. I use those glossy card stock sheets to pallete on. I usually go to the mall and look for the INFO CENTER and they always have that book shelf with tons of glossy cards trying to sell you trips,furniture,etc,etc,etc. Or I go to my local FRY'S grocery store( the one that sells patio furniture,furniture) and take those glossy cards ( shows picture of item,gives dimensions) and use those to pallete with.
For Stir stick's I go to Star bucks and take a hand full of COFFEE STIR sticks(wooden kind)...go home and cut them in half. Now I have 2 times the amount.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sand1+Jun 14 2009, 09:24 PM~14189248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a phone book, if you have an old one laying around they're great cuz they're pretty well self contained too


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 9 2009, 04:43 PM~14142294
> *So then how would you go about transferring this onto the surface to be striped
> And where in there are you putting the leafing? I'm very interested to see how this comes out.  It looks great already
> *


 Saral paper to tranfer design  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pq16K-mh9g


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

In a video I saw(WIZARDS) HE USES CHALK ON THE BACK OF THE OF THE DESIGN. tHEN HE RETRACES THE DESIGN ONTO THE PANEL,CAR,ECT.ECT.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I have a pouce wheel and pad. The pounce wheel has spurs that put holes in paper then you place the design where you want it and rub the pounce pad over the design. The chalk/powder goes through the holes and leave an imprint of the design on the surface


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

I have a Pounce pad, pounce wheel (5 to be exact), and electro pounce that burns holes in the pattern.. but this Saral paper is not messy and you can get extra fine detail with it... but to each his own..


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I've been wanting to try the saral paper


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

this is my first actual attempt at pinstriping/leafing











lines are a little off and i fucked the leafing all up but not too bad i dont think 

i got my line control down pretty good i think my biggest problem is im too shaky


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 16 2009, 10:18 PM~14211983
> *this is my first actual attempt at pinstriping/leafing
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely not bad for your first time I would say. I have the stuff to start leafing I just haven't had quite enough confidence to try it out yet, lol


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

practice practice more practice 


if you look through the magazines even the top guys make mistakes symmetry and so forth 


im alot more confident now then i was when the stuff was just laying there not being used im pretty sure i can pull a straight line the length of a car for example its circles that get me


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jun 16 2009, 09:18 PM~14211983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





leafing will come easy.....after a handful of attempts you'll figure it out....just focus on striping that takes much more practice


not bad at all for your first attempt....mine was much less successful :biggrin:
symmetry will never be 100%, thats why its art, if they want symmetry get a sticker  :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 17 2009, 06:42 AM~14215070
> *leafing will come easy.....after a handful of attempts you'll figure it out....just focus on striping that takes much more practice
> not bad at all for your first attempt....mine was much less successful :biggrin:
> symmetry will never be 100%, thats why its art, if they want symmetry get a sticker  :biggrin:
> *



right but it wasnt until i started noticing that, that i got the courage to break the stuff out and start trying. 

i figured there was noway for me to get it symmetrical and didnt understand how they did it either then i started looking closer sometimes i notice a wavy line or two in the magazines as well


noones perfect and thats part of it. 

brush control takes a lot of skill i dont think running a long straight line will be a problem for me but the turns are gonna be an issue 

i seem to stop mid way and have to start again from the other direction :dunno:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

I understand your pain on the curves REV, I use to hate curves aswell until I watched WIZARDS DAGGER DVD & CRAIG FRASERS STRIPING TECHNIQUES DVD. In the video they explain how to make those curved lines. When I first started doing their technique it was hard...but now Im getting better at it. Its to the ppoint know when I come to a curve I automatically get my brush positioned for that curve. No more stoping , positioning the brush, then re pulling the line. I like WIZARDS method the best....if your interested in some flicks let me know man.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 17 2009, 08:17 AM~14215555
> *I understand your pain on the curves REV, I use to hate curves aswell until I watched WIZARDS DAGGER DVD & CRAIG FRASERS STRIPING TECHNIQUES DVD. In the video they explain how to make those curved lines. When I first started doing their technique it was hard...but now Im getting better at it. Its to the ppoint know when I come to a curve I automatically get my brush positioned for that curve. No more stoping , positioning the brush, then re pulling the line. I like WIZARDS method the best....if your interested in some flicks let me know man.
> *


definitely

wanna learn all i can


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

anyone else heard of chicopinstriping

http://chicopinstripebrush.com/

i bought one of his brushes of ebay real nice guy and he has answered all of my questions. 

just thought id plug him since he's been real cool. :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 17 2009, 12:40 AM~14213742
> *practice practice more practice
> if you look through the magazines  even the top guys make mistakes    symmetry and so forth
> im alot more confident now then i was when the stuff was just laying there not being used  im pretty sure i can pull a straight line the length of a car for example  its circles that get me
> *


pulling a straight line is pretty difficult, but not that bad. i find the hardest thing to be pulling a line of consistent thickness. fuck that shit you


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 17 2009, 08:42 AM~14215786
> *pulling a straight line is pretty difficult, but not that bad. i find the hardest thing to be pulling a line of consistent thickness. fuck that shit you
> *





pulling a short straight line is easy.....pulling a long consistant line is pretty fuckin' difficult


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 17 2009, 09:51 AM~14216304
> *pulling a short straight line is easy.....pulling a long consistant line is pretty fuckin' difficult
> *


ive been cutting in houses for 13 years not always in corners and even if its in corners and different colors you have to keep a straight line 

im pretty use to keeping a nice straight line


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ive seen CHICOS brushes on eGay,always wondered if they were any good?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 17 2009, 11:08 AM~14217048
> *Ive seen CHICOS brushes on eGay,always wondered if they were any good?
> *



the one i have is losing some hair i emailed him and he said he had an issue with glue on a batch he's replacing it free 

no questions asked told me to toss it out no problem but im gonna keep using it to practice. 

honestly i think its my fault i was using acrylic to practice line's and i was having to pull the paint out of the brush im using enamel now and it cleans right out.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

well i decided to screw around at the shop on my motor 

my 2nd and 3rd attempt 

the heads are porous well you guys know what cast heads are like i found this alot more difficult then the laptop 












and the up close shots



















looks like ass :cheesy:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 17 2009, 12:14 PM~14217118
> *well i decided to screw around at the shop on my motor
> 
> my 2nd and 3rd attempt
> ...


I like it, lol.






















So those brushes would be worth investing in then? Cuz I'm trying to find one that will give me a smaller line than even the 00 Mack I've been using cuz that looks too thick to me sometimes even when I'm not putting much pressure on it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 17 2009, 12:11 PM~14217084
> *the one i have is losing some hair  i emailed him and he said he had an issue with glue on a batch  he's replacing it free
> 
> no questions asked  told me to toss it out no problem  but im gonna keep using it to practice.
> ...


lets see what they look like fuckface.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pic of my notebook(laptop) , nothing is safe from lines in my house..** evil laugh***


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 17 2009, 06:46 PM~14221015
> *Pic of my notebook(laptop) , nothing is safe from lines in my house..** evil laugh***
> 
> 
> ...


That's fantastic, wanna do mine? lol


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

I forgot to mention the center vomit green design is a sticker.(my neighbor has a vinyl shop). I assure you the rest is one shot


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 17 2009, 06:46 PM~14221015
> *Pic of my notebook(laptop) , nothing is safe from lines in my house..** evil laugh***
> 
> 
> ...


fuck your lap top post more of that table


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

HAHAHA this was a project i did last yr. I went to a bar here in Phoenix called the SAND BAR. They had these cool as pub tables all done up with bottles caps. Most tables were done in mosaic,so I went home and made my own. The table I found on the side of the road,I just repainted it. My gurl was the one who did the bottle caps and then we covered then in resin. Glad you like the table!!!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 17 2009, 07:25 PM~14221304
> *HAHAHA this was a project i did last yr. I went to a bar here in Phoenix called the SAND BAR. They had these cool as pub tables all done up with bottles caps. Most tables were done in mosaic,so I went home and made my own. The table I found on the side of the road,I just repainted it. My gurl was the one who did the bottle caps and then we covered then in resin. Glad you like the table!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That's a fantastic table. Now I want to make one. Way to go :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 17 2009, 07:25 PM~14221304
> *HAHAHA this was a project i did last yr. I went to a bar here in Phoenix called the SAND BAR. They had these cool as pub tables all done up with bottles caps. Most tables were done in mosaic,so I went home and made my own. The table I found on the side of the road,I just repainted it. My gurl was the one who did the bottle caps and then we covered then in resin. Glad you like the table!!!
> 
> 
> ...


cool shit


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Jun 17 2009, 12:55 PM~14218200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...













website

http://chicopinstripebrush.com/index.php?p=1_20_Products


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 17 2009, 08:18 PM~14221805
> *yeah check him out    i like the round handles  the mack handles look squarish.
> 
> 
> ...


When I get back from vacation I'll prolly look into buying one or two


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 17 2009, 08:18 PM~14221805
> *yeah check him out    i like the round handles  the mack handles look squarish.
> 
> 
> ...


looks exactly like a mac, except its already trimmed. unless you trimmed it yourself... in which case it looks exactly like a mac.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 17 2009, 10:40 PM~14224345
> *looks exactly like a mac, except its already trimmed. unless you trimmed it yourself... in which case it looks exactly like a mac.
> *


already trimmed


the macks dont have a squarish handle :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that one looks round to me :dunno:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Jun 17 2009, 06:29 PM~14221338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thanks Scandalus & Roberto G :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i learned something new today


red is pretty much permanent especially on a white car


i did the beater today


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you shouldn't really practice by trying to do fancy shit


you should practice by trying to do straight lines and curves, over and over and....


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 18 2009, 05:31 PM~14231672
> *you shouldn't really practice by trying to do fancy shit
> you should practice by trying to do straight lines and curves, over and over and....
> *


i do that on cardboard and so forth 


i wanted to try a car to see if the bigger the easier and it wasnt :cheesy: 

its just my gas saving beater so it doesnt matter it looks good from 10 feet


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

this is my practice board


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 18 2009, 08:58 PM~14233839
> *this is my practice board
> 
> 
> ...



is that a penis in the middle..... :biggrin: 




Go to wal mart and buy a fuckload of those "FOR SALE" signs....the small ones are like 99cents and the big ones are like 2 dollars. I go there and buy 10 big ones at a time. Then at least your surface is even....and if its something that turns out keep the sign, if not....little mineral spirits and erase it and use it all over again


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 18 2009, 06:21 PM~14231560
> *i learned something new today
> red is pretty much permanent especially on a white car
> i did the beater today
> ...


Easy off oven cleaner will take it off.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Jun 15 2009, 09:56 PM~14200727
> *I have a Pounce pad, pounce wheel (5 to be exact), and electro pounce that burns holes in the pattern.. but this Saral paper is not messy and you can get extra fine detail with it... but to each his own..
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that machine at?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 19 2009, 10:07 AM~14238261
> *Easy off oven cleaner will take it off.
> *



i know someone building a 61 could use your parts car :dunno:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 19 2009, 07:44 AM~14237416
> *is that a penis in the middle..... :biggrin:
> Go to wal mart and buy a fuckload of those "FOR SALE" signs....the small ones are like 99cents and the big ones are like 2 dollars.  I go there and buy 10 big ones at a time.  Then at least your surface is even....and if its something that turns out keep the sign, if not....little mineral spirits and erase it and use it all over again
> *



Nahhh fuck buying those signs for practice. What I like to do is go on CRAIGSLIST and go to the free section. Find some cool shit to stripe and pick it up for FREE. I like to practice on their free shit cause I get more experience by striping on diff. surfaces and contours. And when Im done striping the shit out of it...chuck it in the trash. Good luck..I was once told NOT everthing you are going to be asked to stripe is going to be perfectly flat.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 19 2009, 11:33 AM~14238486
> *i know someone building a 61 could use your parts car  :dunno:
> *


I actually sold it. It went to Chicago. They are actually fix it.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 19 2009, 01:14 PM~14239860
> *I actually sold it. It went to Chicago. They are actually fix it.
> *


you didnt have what it takes to finish it or what?


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

bought in the early 90's... google it and look around they can be had.. the cats ass.... until it bites you... 50,000 volts or some shit..


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 19 2009, 09:45 PM~14243630
> *you didnt have what it takes to finish it or what?
> *


I did....I just didn't have the time. My kids take up a large about of time. I still have the blue one though.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Jun 19 2009, 10:54 PM~14244208
> *bought in the early 90's... google it and look around they can be had.. the cats ass.... until it bites you... 50,000 volts or some shit..
> *


Ouch


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 20 2009, 05:24 AM~14246088
> *Ouch
> *


Here's one. http://www.pacificcoastsignsupply.com/catalog/Pouncing.htm


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Do have to do any sanding to open up the holes like with the wheels? Or is The pattern ready to go right away?


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Any recommendations for grease pencils and the like?


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

does the resadue from stabilo pencils or pounce pads effect the paint at all it seems like it would not let the paint bond to what you are painting


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jul 27 2009, 07:45 PM~14598315
> *Any recommendations for grease pencils and the like?
> *


stabilo leaves marks, I use staedtler pencils


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

http://www.innate.com/super_specials.htm

scroll to the bottom, might pick this up and get into it.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

How do I get a srtaight line on the side of a car? Im talking about from the front to the back.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jun 25 2010, 09:57 AM~17883820
> *How do I get a srtaight line on the side of a car? Im talking about from the front to the back.
> *


tape it off with fine line. You can adjust the tape as much as you want untill you get the line you want and follow it with the brush.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 25 2010, 08:21 AM~17883953
> *tape it off with fine line. You can adjust the tape as much as you want untill you get the line you want and follow it with the brush.
> *


Thanks for the response Airborne.


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

hi i just got a mack 00 brush but whats the correct way to trimm it or do they already come trimm??


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

Come check out my Store in DALLAS / GARLAND, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

great topic bro :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

x2


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------

